# 0174 Anrufe - es klingelt nur einmal



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2005)

Bekomme ständig Anrufe, die nur einmal klingeln von der Nr.
0174 3810531

Habe einmal zurückgerufen - da war ein Mädel dran, die mich angeblich nicht angerufen hat.

Kann das sein, dass allein ein Rückruf hier mit überteuerten Gegühren verbunden ist (Abzocke)? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert das bzw. was kann man dagegen tun?

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2005)

Vielleicht auch nur ne schüchterne Verehrerin  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht auch nur ne schüchterne Verehrerin  :bussi:




Schön wärs ja.....

Ich habe nach einer Woche Pause wiederrum 4 Anrufe an einem Tag mit 1x klingeln gehabt.

Habe nun per SMS (nicht vom Handy aus, sondern einem Web-Portal) mit Strafanzeige gedroht, bisher habe ich Ruhe.

Gruß, Frank


----------

